#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  What is the relationship between online reviews and SEO?

## Bhavya

Studies show that consumers take account of the positive online reviews when are considering a purchase. But I am not clear about how these reviews affect SEO. Can you guys explain to me the relationship between online reviews and SEO?

----------


## kanak

> Studies show that consumers take account of the positive online reviews when are considering a purchase. But I am not clear about how these reviews affect SEO. Can you guys explain to me the relationship between online reviews and SEO?


I think we can get more traffic and get some organic results on Google by online reviews

----------


## Bhavya

> I think we can get more traffic and get some organic results on Google by online reviews


Thanks for the reply Kanak, Can you explain to me what you meant by organic results on Google?, Thank you.

----------


## kanak

> Thanks for the reply Kanak, Can you explain to me what you meant by organic results on Google?, Thank you.


Yes sure 
organic results mean the natural way to get the traffic, not the give the payment

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes sure 
> organic results mean the natural way to get the traffic, not the give the payment


Thanks for the reply Kanak, Now I am clear about it Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Assassin

> I think we can get more traffic and get some organic results on Google by online reviews


Also it ranks up the site and increase sites trustworthiness!

----------


## Bhavya

> Also it ranks up the site and increase sites trustworthiness!


Yeah, you are right Assassin, Thanks for sharing this information.

----------

